# Bluetooth and My Link



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I have a droid Motorola bionic. I have paired and repaired my phone several time to the MYLINK. The car will take the first call but never a second call. The radio goes off and the call indicator says who's calling but you go to answer and nothing happens. Then you have to turn the Bluetooth off and call the caller back. I have read on some post that some phones don't pair well. Maybe I have one.


----------



## Forever13 (Jul 25, 2013)

i have never had a problem with my bluetooth being paired to my link.. and i have a samsung galaxy note 2.. if i were you i would take your car to the dealership and have them run a test through your my link and see if there is an update. if not see if there is an update on your phone and if that doesnt fix it then get a new phone.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

I found that leaving my bluetooth on all the time on my phone resolved the pairing problem, also when you enter your car go to the option/bluetooth menu in your phone and keep the -phone audio- only not the -device audio- option (for playing mp3 from your phone). I have a HTC 3D and this way I never miss a call. Good luck.


----------

